# how do i get ghost bloodred striped corn snakes



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

its going to be a long time yet but a wanting to produce some ghost blood red striped corn snakes but a bit unsure of what to breed with what 
forgot to mention I all ready have a ghost corn :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

After our chat this morning i hope its shed some light on this


----------



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

it has finaly :lol2: I was up till 3 this morning trying to understand it :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hopefully our detailed discussions via pm have already helped to answer this (both snakes that you breed need to contain at least one copy of every mutation you want in the babies (so unless your ghost is already het bloodred and stripe, you'll not be able to produce ghost bloodred stripes from him/her I'm afraid)).


I'm sorry I haven't replied to your most recent message yet - I've had to deal with a number of other things on the forum and elsewhere, but I should have a little bit of time later so may be able to get back to you later.

:2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

If you want to use your ghost, you need to get a diffused stripe (bloodred stripe) ideally het anery and hypo and then breed them together. Hopefully you'll then get some ghost hatchlings and even more hopefully at least one male and one female. Grow this pair to breeding age/size then breed them together. The statistical possibility of hitting ghost bloodred stripe would be one in 8 per egg.


----------



## AlJoRub (Feb 20, 2013)

i understand it now cpt bj helped me understand it and so did bothrops


----------

